# Tabs for 8 string death metal songs



## welsh_7stinger (Jun 1, 2011)

hias, i dont know if im in right section but if im not feel free to move me to the right one. i want to learn a few of whitechapels songs (breeding violence primarely) but i cant find any tabs for it or any others of the sort. i know u'll gonna tell me to work it out my self but i cant work songs out, im practicly tone def (dont ask 'if ur tone def why u playing guitar?'). but if any of you know where i can get tabs please please give me a link.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know of any tabs about I'm afraid, honestly I'd try working it out by ear. I know you're gonna be like iaoudbwkebndciwehcvreIsaidno but honestly, you might just think you're tone deaf. If you work at it you might find you have a better ear than you think.  They tune in drop E I believe so there's a start.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 1, 2011)

Try Rivers of Gore. They have a huge selection of primo tabs for a lot of your more brutal metal tunes. No White Chapel, but there is other stuff on there to keep you busy for years.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask Alex, he posts here.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 1, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Try Rivers of Gore. They have a huge selection of primo tabs for a lot of your more brutal metal tunes. No White Chapel, but there is other stuff on there to keep you busy for years.



Hey..I like those guys...lol


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jun 1, 2011)

philkilla said:


> Hey..I like those guys...lol


 
what?? you seriously like whitechapel phil? i would have never guessed


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 1, 2011)

IIRC I read or heard in a video somewhere that they are tuning their 8's to EAEADGBe so that should get you started in the right direction.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for clarifying the tuneing (i was already sure they used drop E on 8s). and i know alex is on here thats how i found out bwt it (GW interview) and i dont want to ask cause id feel like im intruding.


----------

